# Dumb question about NEC Tables 310.16 & 310.17



## BamaBino (Oct 11, 2011)

When do you use 16 and when do you use 17 ?


----------



## EEVA PE (Oct 11, 2011)

BamaBino said:


> When do you use 16 and when do you use 17 ?



310.16 is for buried

310.17 is for free air


----------



## Audienceof1 (Oct 11, 2011)

310.16 includes raceway (conduit), cable, as well as direct buried.


----------



## ElecPwrPEOct11 (Oct 12, 2011)

^ agree. +1 for 310.16 = raceway, cable, or direct buried. I don't think I've ever used 310.17 before.


----------

